# Hausgrind Madness!!



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

EBay item number 301418114499 - a SOLD Olivewood Hausgrind..... £600!!!!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301418114499&alt=web


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Relisted and sold for 280 but still...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

£280!

In that case.... Anyone interested I'm my Hausgrind, bargain at £270


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice but not worth that price.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And Peter was selling it himself. So I wonder if he has got a secret stock of 'specials' that he will slowly release onto the market like works of fine art or fine wine.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I noticed he's also sold a few tampers on the bay too.... a bit naught with the backlog imho


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Good lord! Wonder if the shipping takes along as it usually does...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Check the estimated dispatch date on the listing.....'july 2025'


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Check the estimated dispatch date on the listing.....'july 2025'


Atleast he's being honest lol


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I could understand selling stuff buy it now/fixed price on eBay but auction is naughty, especially with a backlog


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

The 2 Olive hausgrinds have been listed by Peter a total of 4 times due to non paying bidders. Unhappy customers making silly bids?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

He did talk about doing occasional wood specials. I'll be too worried about bashing it if I spent that much on one


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Prefer my Alu.

Wood looks lovely but the tolerances worry me.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The olive wood ones were made a while back. Think with the original batch. It apparently took that long for the wood to stabilise which is why he hadn't sold them before now. There were only a few so fair enough to stick them on eBay.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I could understand selling stuff buy it now/fixed price on eBay but auction is naughty, especially with a backlog


supply and demand! keep supply low then bang out the limited numbers on ebay and let the feeding frenzy begin


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Didn't know flipping was also present in the coffee scene. It's a sickening practice and I certainly won't be buying anything from his company based on principle.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> supply and demand! keep supply low then bang out the limited numbers on ebay and let the feeding frenzy begin


Don't agree with it but hey, cash is king


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

majnu said:


> Didn't know flipping was also present in the coffee scene. It's a sickening practice and I certainly won't be buying anything from his company based on principle.


Good for you, stick to your principals. Meanwhile I'll be enjoying some cracking pour over and staring at my beautiful walnut hausgrind.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Neill said:


> Good for you, stick to your principals. Meanwhile I'll be enjoying some cracking pour over and staring at my beautiful walnut hausgrind.


I am sure you are not saying that you don't have any principles - as long as you are OK! Are you?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Drewster said:


> I am sure you are not saying that you don't have any principles as long as you are OK! Are you?


I'm alright jack!


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Neill said:


> Good for you, stick to your principals. Meanwhile I'll be enjoying some cracking pour over and staring at my beautiful walnut hausgrind.


Is that supposed to get me jealous?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Drewster said:


> I am sure you are not saying that you don't have any principles - as long as you are OK! Are you?


I'm fine thanks. Just thinks this is all coming across as a bit of a devious business plan. To me it seemed more like it just happened to be the time they were ready to sell and they're special editions so why not sell them on eBay. I don't think the slow supply of the rest had anything to do with driving the price up.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

majnu said:


> Is that supposed to get me jealous?


I'm only messing. Just don't think peter is really being that devious.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Neill said:


> I'm only messing. Just don't think peter is really being that devious.












He is still flipping his own products though by creating a shortage and selling them for a much higher price. Although in his defense he is auctioning it so if people are prepared to pay over the odds then that's their judgement call.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

He could have at least have the good grace to use an inconspicuous username


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

majnu said:


> He is still flipping his own products though by creating a shortage and selling them for a much higher price. Although in his defense he is auctioning it so if people are prepared to pay over the odds then that's their judgement call.


I just don't think he's purposefully creating a shortage. He's not a big scale operation. He didn't have a good supply of walnut for a while and he hasn't hiked the price of all his products. He only did s few olive wood ones as the wood took s long time to settle. Still don't see how he was planning Al of this.


----------

